# Tape over Muzzy Barrel



## dooman (Dec 18, 2009)

Went out this afternoon, kind of damp so I put a piece of electrical tape over the end of the barrel. About 5:10 out comes a buck, I shoot, he is about 100yds, and miss. I look at the tape and there is a hole in it and still attached to the barrel, when I have done this before the entire tape is gone. Question is, did I just blow the shot or may the tape have affected the shot?


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

You blew the shot.


----------



## OSXer (Jul 12, 2005)

Air pressure alone isn't going to put a hole in electrical tape. You certainly impacted your shot.

Personally, I'd have good success using a rubber balloon stretched tightly across the barrel. Insuring that it's stretched tight, it will pop due to the air pressure before the sabot (in my case) reaches it.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Sounds like you pulled the shot.

Buy a few latex gloves. Cut the fingers off and you have 5 barrel covers from each glove.

Easier than electrical tape and works better.


----------



## ericzerka24 (Aug 12, 2010)

i have never heard of this before. why would you put anything over the end of your barrel??


----------



## dooman (Dec 18, 2009)

It was damp and the forecast was for some drizzle, I have done this before and not affected accuracy, but usually the entire piece of tape blows off. Will try the latex glove thing I guess.


----------



## Crowhunter (Aug 27, 2005)

ericzerka24 said:


> i have never heard of this before. why would you put anything over the end of your barrel??


I do it all the time to keep rain and snow out .Bud


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

Im gonna vote for you blew the shot. 

I dont think the tape would make a big enough difference at 100 yards and less.

Misses happen. Take a practice shot with the tape on the barrel and check.


----------



## SNAPPY (Feb 13, 2004)

You blew it. Keep the barrel pointed down and you dont need any tape or gloves or balloons etc...
Better luck next time!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

OSXer said:


> Air pressure alone isn't going to put a hole in electrical tape. You certainly impacted your shot.
> 
> Personally, I'd have good success using a rubber balloon stretched tightly across the barrel. Insuring that it's stretched tight, it will pop due to the air pressure before the sabot (in my case) reaches it.


Have been using black balloons over my barrel for 25
years and have never had a problem.


----------



## mstgman (Oct 3, 2007)

Every time I load the muzzy (except target practice) I place electrical tape over the end of the barrel to keep out moisture. It also lets me know if it has been loaded for the season. I'll keep the gun in the vehicle or garage til season is done, then discharge and clean once (unless I'm successful).


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

SNAPPY said:


> Keep the barrel pointed down and you dont need any tape or gloves or balloons etc...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Spoken like a true hunter that carries his gun all the way
to his heated shack and back.

Some of us actually hunt outside ya know!!
:yikes:....:lol:


----------



## bear catcher (Nov 5, 2003)

Masking tape works every time ! Ya can't ask the deer 'cause they all died !


----------



## Andy K (Oct 24, 2005)

MAttt said:


> Spoken like a true hunter that carries his gun all the way
> to his heated shack and back.
> 
> Some of us actually hunt outside ya know!!
> :yikes:....:lol:


No heated shack. No shack at all. Never used anything over the barrel. Use my omega from 11/15 till the end. If its raining or snowing barrel stays down. It is possible!

To the OP i think u blew it man.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

The military gave us condoms...man was I bummed when I found out why.


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> The military gave us condoms...man was I bummed when I found out why.


:lol:


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

Unfortunately, sounds like you blew the shot. There is a chance that the powder didn't go off as normal, but it probably had nothing to do with the tape. I've practiced and shot with tape, balloons, and lately I've been using those little finger condom things that you can get in a pharmacy. They're like little mini condoms but meant to just go over a finger. They fit very snug on the end of the barrel and work great (man, there are about a dozen good jokes buried in that description).


----------



## ericzerka24 (Aug 12, 2010)

I've been hunting for 13yrs now and never heard or seen anyone ever put anything over the end of their barrel. If you think it is going to screw up the shot, why don't you slip it off right before you shoot?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> The military gave us condoms...man was I bummed when I found out why.


And you thought they were to put on your other gun! :lol:


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

This discussion is probably better off in the muzzleloading tech forum. Moving...


----------

